# How would I replace ceiling tiles with drywall on a ceiling with no studs?



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

A picture of what you are working with would probably get you a few more looks and some help.


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

The ceiling you have is a suspended ceiling and it is installed 6 to 8 inches below the floor joists, which is what you would screw and glue the drywall. This is provided that the joists are even, level and there are no pipes or wires hanging below them. If so, the use of furring strips (metal or 1x3 wood strapping) should be attached perpendicular to the joists and then screw the drywall to the furring strips. You need to lift out a few tiles to get an idea of the condition of the joists. Also, keep in mind that you need to maintain access to any electrical boxes and gas or water shut-off valves.


----------



## weedelf (Feb 22, 2011)

Yea, turn's out there's joist's further up, It was just hard to see with all the sinking insulation. I guess I'll have to strip a lot of stuff.

Any advice on working with the heating vent? It comes right down, even with the tiles.


----------

